

Only 30% of VCs read your email. Startups: Don’t waste your time - SoMantiC
http://blog.thesocialms.com/post/97641426276/only-30-of-vcs-read-your-email-startups-dont-waste

======
minimaxir
"Only 30% of my emails were opened by VCs" is not a particularly scientific
method for justifying your conclusion.

~~~
SoMantiC
First, I'm not the author. Second: True, not scientific. Third: Still very
depressing.

